# how to make ambers?



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

*how to make ambers*

Okay, as the subject says....
I wanna know how to make a set of amber corners for my car. 
I accidentally PM'd 97Ga about it but--DUH! I meant to send it to DryBoy. Then I remembered hes gone for a while.... man, I suck!  Anyways....

Does anyone know how to do this? A little love and some tutoring would be great!


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

not to hate, cause i do this all the time, but i think its been posted and reposted on many times on here. im not gonna be gay and tell you to search for it though, heres how you do it:

what you are gonna need is krylon stained glass spray paint, amber colored, they sell it in yellow, but not orange, theres a color darker than yellow, you will know it when you see it, thats what you want. i dont know what they have over in PA, im a jersey boy myself, but micheal's craft store is where i found it. im sure ac moore has it too, although i've never checked. supposedly testors makes it too, but i have only seen their "transparent candy apple red" which you can use on your taillights. anyways, just take the corners out, clean em up with some fantastic/409/windex or your favorite cleaning shit, along with some paper towels. then just spray right on the outside of the lens, and give it enough coats til it looks good


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

alright, thanks man. We have AC Moore over this way.... I asked cuz I really wasnt sure whether to open them and paint the inside or just coat the outsides. One of my stock corners has a small crack so I figured might as well try it out with them... got replace em soon anyway...


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

also,you can top it off with a coat or couple of clear coat just to make sure they wont fade out due to weathering.just make sure you use the same brand.if the amber is enamel and the clear coat is lacquer, well the two will react...not in a good way.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

yeah, personally i find the enamel clear coat to be the best, but thats just my opinion


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

My bad on the not searching..... I piss and moan to newbies all the time about it and I didnt even do it myself! 
DryBoy PM'd me and his instructions were the same..... so, gonna give this a try this weekend....


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

yay, now i dont have to try to get a set imported. i never thought about this. i had done the same w/ my taillights (testors candy apple red) and it came out pretty good. now that it's summer, this'll be the perfect time. i just got my sylvania silverstars, im getting my neighbor to snag me a set of BMW amber sidemarkers from the dealership he works at. i hope i can get all this done by the july 26th meet in O.C. i feel like im actually getting somewhere w/ this car. nice


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

wait, the bmw sidemarkers, like the pieces on the sides of the car? dude i want some of them, haha, except clear, that would be cool


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

so I went to AC Moore and Wallyworld (Walmart) and all the local craft store, and couldnt find the stuff! Im pissed!  I guess I'll have to order it. I'll prob. get raked over the coals too.....


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

did you ask anyone at AC Moore? the shit was hard as hell to find, i was about to just give up, but then i found it. i actually have a can of it, ill sell it to you, 5 bucks plus shipping, which cant be much. PM me or something if your interested (retail price on it is like $7.89 or something ridiculously expensive for such a small can)


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

so I took a daytrip to the beach and on the way home we stopped in the Deptford Mall area (anyone from around there?) to get gas and food. While we were there I saw there was a Michaels and stopped. Looked around and found the paint! WooHoo! 
I just did one of the lights this morn, and it looks good! 
Thanks for all your help and input guys!


----------



## your mom (Jun 28, 2003)

and its only 2.89 at wal-mart......i saw it today


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

you saw it at walmart? dang! I went to two walmarts lookin for the crap...


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

rkeith...you got pics of your handy work? 

Was it that hard to find glass paint? ive always played with the krylon stain glass paint for my old vw's, used them to tint my tail lights and front turn signals. Maybe one weekend ill be motivated to tint my corners amber and spray the amber part of my tails all red. Everyone uses the Testor Candy Apple Paint but the krylon is the best kept secret.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

hey keith, thats funny about the deptford mall area. i live about 25 mins from there, and thats the micheal's where i got my paint! lol. im up in deptford at least like 3 times a week. if you are ever in the area on a sunday night around 8-9 pm, stop by the mcdonalds, its like an undeclared car show every sunday night, and im the only one representing nissan! need more nissans there!


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Tryin to post the pics... First time, hope this works:

One painted, one not:
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/twigk/vwp?.dir=/&.dnm=light1.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t&.hires=t 

Close-up:
http://photos.yahoo.com/bc/twigk/vwp?.dir=/&.dnm=light2.jpg&.src=ph&.view=t&.hires=t


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

I used the krylon stained glass stuff.... got two cans to be safe. 
Heres how I did mine:

1. tape off the rubber trim
2. wash the lens with Windex/glass cleaner
3. lightly sprayed first coat then repeated every 5 mins
changing spray pattern (up/down, side/side)
4. applied about 8 coats of paint then followed w/ 3 coats of clearcoat finish
5. let dry for 30 mins, removed tape, reinstalled and let dry overnight

TADA! Saved $100 bucks!


----------

